# Safari question



## reef_05 (Oct 24, 2005)

Just a quick question asking how to repair Safari so it displays all image types again?
Currently refusing to show any. Thanks


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Try _Safari>Reset Safari_ .


----------



## reef_05 (Oct 24, 2005)

No I'm afraid that didn't help. Its really quite a mistery. I've checked all the plug ins and settings. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, sorry, can't help you.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

probably an ad blocker too high or something. do you use pithhelmet? try turning it down a notch if thats not it try snooping around different safari things maybe you can find it.


----------

